# You call that a knife??



## vilk (May 20, 2015)

Heyyyyy so I cut a lot of boxes. And box cutters are cool and all, but I was thinking it's probably not the worst idea ever to have a decent knife around for non-food related cutting purposes. There was some other thing that happened the other day where I was like "damn I wish I had a knife"... what was it?... 

Yeah, I have a swiss army knife, but it seems flimsy. I want a knife that I know when I put the force of my hand and arm behind it that it's not going to break or fold. Also I don't need the other tools the only thing I use is the knife anyhow.

It sounds funny but I don't think I've ever purchased a knife and I don't know anything about them, but what I _do_ know is that some people get REALLY excited about knives and many of them spend loads of time on internet forums-- these are the people I want to tell me some pocket knife recommendations.

As far as blade size, I'm thinking small to medium-small. Straight blade so that I can sharpen it. But otherwise, I'm not sure what features a good knife should have, so suggest something! thanks

recommendations for me, or just general knife thread! post your knife GAS!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 20, 2015)

I'm not one of those excited-about-knife-types, but I did work at plenty of warehouses, and I did grow up in the "hood" so I usually kept one of these on me






Disposable blades, no need to sharpen. 
Cheap, no need to worry if it gets left in someone's gut. 
Saved my life twice.


----------



## vilk (May 20, 2015)

^what are one of those things called


----------



## MFB (May 20, 2015)

I've had half a dozen knives, and my most recent two have been my favorite. This is my current staple and is on me at all times that it can be. ~3" blade that fits the palm of my hand, solid handle that doesn't slip, and right sizing that if people at work see it they immediately go, "Oh the kid behind the register is packing"; wherein reality it sees more action opening little FitBits to try on than anything else.


----------



## Mike (May 20, 2015)

CRKT or Smith & Wesson are my go to knives. Extreme durability, nice weight and balance, sleek designs, plenty of different blades and styles for whatever application you need. 

I have one of these, a Smith & Wesson SWFR2S:






Cost me about $20. I've had it for a few years, used it on multiple camping, hiking, and fishing trips, and it still looks pretty close to like new.

Also have one of these, a CRKT M16-10KSF:






Paid about $25. It's a smaller/lighter duty knife despite the looks but its solid. The blade came extremely sharp, and I still haven't had to sharpen it after fairly regular use.


----------



## vilk (May 20, 2015)

What do you think is the best locking mechanism? Lockback? I guess my biggest issue with folding knives (which I've decided I want) is the fear of them, well, folding 

If you were to choose would you pick a liner lock or a lock back?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 20, 2015)

Lock back mechanism imho.
As tricky as it seems it's the one that will surely prevent you from cutting you by incident. 
I had lot of fun when I was a teen in throwing knives, mostly with the switchblade ones.
You need some good steel, you need to buy something that is not cheap, so you'll get the idea by his weight, and you need to buy something you feel comfortable in your hand.
I hadn't purchased a knife in ages so I can't give you one suggestion, but it's exactly like a guitar, go to a store and try some of them and plan to spend at least $ 25-30 on it or you'll buy something that is not reliable.


----------



## asher (May 20, 2015)

I should probably think about getting a multitool or knife, since I'm no longer in studio surrounded by Olfa boxcutters and Xacto knives 24/7


----------



## Mike (May 20, 2015)

I'm fine with either type. A cheap liner is more likely to slip than a lockback in my experience though. Another thing I've experienced with liners is based on how you're holding the knife, your thumb could rub the liner and loosen its lock on the blade. If it's a quality knife though, either mechanism will hold the blade secure granted you're using the knife properly.

If you're using the knife for an application that you need to apply more cutting force and you're worried about the blade slipping, then you should just be using a fixed blade.


----------



## vilk (May 20, 2015)

I ordered this guy






It's cheap, less than 20 bucks, but I'm pretty sure Smith & Wesson is a respected company so I'm sure it will be good for me.


----------



## Mike (May 20, 2015)

I approve


----------



## mr coffee (May 20, 2015)

My EDC is a beat to hell Boker automatic. The spring gave up on me a few years back but the button still works great for keeping it closed or open. It's not the greatest steel available but I like it, it's easy to get sharp and stays that way fairly well. I'll tell you right now, your EDC isn't what you want to use as a box cutter. Get one of those folding utility knives for that for all the aforementioned reasons.

If you want a nice pig sticker and don't mind paying for it, I'm a big fan of the old SOG Tech II. Unfortunately, mine was stolen and they sell for about five times what I paid for it now when you can find one.

-m


----------



## Humbuck (May 20, 2015)

Good, well designed stuff for the money...

CRKT Knives - Columbia River Knife and Tool


----------



## USMarine75 (May 20, 2015)

CRKT, S&W, H&K, and Benchmade are the way to go depending on budget. A good Benchmade will last a lifetime so they're worth the investment. And there a lot of online resalers where you can get a decent discount. Downside is if you tend to lose things, or get them taken away from you when you get arrested, then you may want to go with a CRKT or S&W... you def don't want to misplace a $400 Infidel.

Benchmade Knives - Free Shipping on Most Benchmade knives, rescue hooks and specialty pens available at Knife Center


----------



## MoshJosh (May 20, 2015)

I'm not much a knife guy, but I got a Spyderco for Father's day a year back, and is great! Not sure the model off the top of my head, but it wasnt crazy expensive or anything. I use it a lot for work and it hasn't failed me yet


----------



## vansinn (May 20, 2015)

Well.. here in DK we're not even allowed to carry hardly even a hobby knife.
Not a knife lover, but those knifes do look very neat and practical.
And made by _"Smith&Wesson - the original Point and Click interface"_


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 20, 2015)

Been using a SOG Flash Rescue at work for the last few months. It's help cut through cardboard, strapping, dried glue, rubber, etc. Basically anything you'd find in a modern factory/brewery. Not to mention it's been fully submerged in water, wort, and even plain old beer. The locking mechanism is solid as a rock, even after months of constant use. The plastic/epoxy handle almost scared me off originally, but not even a 200lb drop-packer rack slamming on it could give it more than a ding. 

Probably some of the best $40 spent since I've been in manufacturing. 

If you want a work knife, the rounded tip is a must. I was considering filing down another knife, a S&W, that I already owned as it's more of a liability than a capability when you need to futz with stuff. 

If you want a knife for defense, get something cheap and that you're willing to lose. In a legit knife fight the quality of blade isn't going to matter nearly as much as your skill and the ability of the attacker.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 20, 2015)

Forgive me for not answering earlier, work got in the way 

Glad you went with something nice and cheap. Why stick and run with a $60 blade, which is why I always used to carry a flip utility knife (this is what they're called apparently.) They're uber cheap (I've found them for $6) and blades can be easily changed out.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 20, 2015)

Utility knives are pretty legit. I wouldn't mind having one of these either:
Smith & Wesson® Mini Black OPS 3 Folding Knife : Cabela's

Good price, nice ergonomics, and very practical. I'd wanna check the balance on it as well. Some of these knives can double as a throwing knife as well, if the balance on them is just right. Having options can save your life.


----------



## Xaios (May 21, 2015)

mr coffee said:


> My EDC is a beat to hell Boker automatic.



EDC = Everyday Carry for the uninitiated. This is mine:






Glad you found something you like. I was going to say that knife forums can be a good place to learn lots *if* you can filter out the survivalist the-end-is-nigh bull.... rhetoric. Glad you won't have to subject yourself to that.


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 21, 2015)

My go to knife for the last few years has been this Leatherman:







Interestingly enough I found it under a bush outside Shea stadium after a particularly bad Mets game. I've considered getting a small sheath knife like a smaller KA BAR but I find it unwieldy.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 21, 2015)

TheStig1214 said:


> I found it under a bush outside Shea stadium after a particularly bad Mets game..



 looks like you've found yourself some overlooked dirty evidence. 



I just want to know, what were you doing under a bush outside Shea stadium?


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 21, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> looks like you've found yourself some overlooked dirty evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know, what were you doing under a bush outside Shea stadium?



Just caught my eye haha. I actually saw it before the game and then the Mets were down 10-0 by the 7th. Everyone left but we stuck around until the end. I walked back and it was still there. It was also muddy and it had rained the previous day. Guess a dude dropped it before going through security and forgot it.


----------



## scottro202 (May 24, 2015)

Little redneck to use a hunting knife for everyday use (especially since I don't hunt) but what the hell, I live in Georgia


----------



## glpg80 (May 26, 2015)

My EDC blade. I love it.

holds an edge very well
no jimping unfortunately for extra grip, although for an EDC blade it wasn't at the top of my list
knurling for excellent grip even with wet/sweaty hands
line lock mechanism
assisted opening
finger protection when open
hollowed frame for weight saving
Made in USA which is a big deal for me.

I've EDC'd this blade for a good 4 years and only needed to sharpen it twice. It's lasted through some nasty stuff and the blade still has zero tolerance/movement. Very satisfied


----------



## BornToLooze (May 27, 2015)

My EDC knife






I've had to use it to pry stuff before, and it's still as sharp as when I bought it.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 27, 2015)

Kershaw, Boker or Spyderco. Have em all, love em all. 

My favorite for fall/winter is a Spyderco Harpy; they make one in Zytel that's called a Merlin; that one is a good deal lighter and I carry that in the summer with shorts or track pants.


----------



## vilk (May 29, 2015)

Finally got my Smith & Wesson. It's ....ing DULL. So dull. And I can't get it sharp. I probably sharpened it for 45 minutes yesterday and it still can't cut paper without tearing it. I was using some kind of a sharpening file that my fiancé has for her kitchen knives. Now I'm reading things that say it should only take about 12 strokes to get your knife sharp? wtf?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2015)

Might be a defect, return it. 

When buying really cheap knives (sub-$60 retail) you'll run into duds and you'll really never get a great edge that stays.


----------



## Xaios (May 29, 2015)

Ditto on returning it. Then find a local hunting/outdoor store and buy a knife there. That way you can get a feel for the knife before buying.


----------



## mr coffee (May 29, 2015)

vilk said:


> Finally got my Smith & Wesson. It's ....ing DULL. So dull. And I can't get it sharp. I probably sharpened it for 45 minutes yesterday and it still can't cut paper without tearing it. I was using some kind of a sharpening file that my fiancé has for her kitchen knives. Now I'm reading things that say it should only take about 12 strokes to get your knife sharp? wtf?



Not sure what you are using, but I would say invest in a proper sharpening system and work on your technique. Once you have a proper edge, maintain it with a quality whet stone. (My favorite is a stone that has been in my family for four generations! I believe it to be a Belgian Coticule.)

-m


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 29, 2015)

"You Call That a Knife? This Is a Knife!"


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 29, 2015)

You bastards made me contemplate things. This happened....

NKD....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2015)

I was soooooo close to getting a Gerber Transit instead of the SOG Flash Rescue. Great quality, but I never wind up with them. Congrats!


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 29, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I was soooooo close to getting a Gerber Transit instead of the SOG Flash Rescue. Great quality, but I never wind up with them. Congrats!



I was stuck between this one, a CRKT and a SOG, all 3-3.5" tantos. I got the Gerber because I've had a multitool from them I liked (that was stolen at work ). Needs some breaking in, the pivot is pretty stiff.


----------



## mr coffee (May 29, 2015)

Anybody had experience with the SOG SlimJim? It looks like a good carry but I've never seen one in shops...

-m


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 30, 2015)

So, even after lube and an extensive break in of me opening and closing this thing it still physically painful to use. Trigger on the back barely works and using the thumb stud hurts. It's just so resistant to opening. Then the liner lock has the same issue. Resists moving a lot. Between everything I'm killing my index and thumb trying to use it. Dunno if Gerber missed the mark with this specific blade or the Evos are just crap. Or maybe my Leatherman is just spoiling me....

Either way asked Amazon for a replacement AND ordered a Kershaw 1985 RJI. Would have gone CRKT but all the 3.5" blades are expensive and the SOGs are just plain ugly and bulky (looking at you Flash II Tanto). May hit up the hunting store across the street from my job as well and see what he has.


----------



## Xaios (May 30, 2015)

Probably just another dud. My Gerber opens without any commotion.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 30, 2015)

Gerbers take forever to break in, if they ever do. While Leatherman is kinda known for being really easy to open and close. I find SOG to be in the middle, but it depends on what system the specific blade uses. 

Unfortunately, all three of those fall into the cheaper knife category, so you have to be willing to send it back now and then. 

I will say, as some who has used Leatherman tools for something like 10 years, and I'm quickly becoming a SOG convert. Some of the blades have felt cheap, but I really dig thier mechanisms for opening and staying open.


----------

